# Protein Bars?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im pretty sure this is isnt anything new but how about protein bars for a snack if you have a clean nutrition plan throughout the day?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Most are not much better for you than a choclate bar. It's all about the ingredients. Try to avoid ones that have sugar alcohol as they will make you sick. I only eat the free ones I get every once in a while.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ah ok, Ive looked at most and many have that palm kernel fractionated oil that i avoid. Never thought bad about the sugar free ones though so I watch out for those.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

There really is no replacement for real food, if you are eating clean all day one won't really hurt you. It depends on how serious you take your nutrition at the moment I've been eating anything in sight. :blank


----------



## Latteguy73 (Oct 29, 2009)

Protein bar is a step higher than candy bars, but still have tons of sugar in it. If anything, protein shake is the way to go (not the pre-mix). Meal replacement taste better but cost more. For good protein snack (food), good old low fat/fat free cottage cheese will give you some good protein.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

VPX Zero Impact bars.
You will not regret!
Pumpkin Extreme is the best flavor.
They're kinda dry, that's all.
30 grams per bar.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

WTFnooooo said:


> VPX Zero Impact bars.
> You will not regret!
> Pumpkin Extreme is the best flavor.
> They're kinda dry, that's all.
> 30 grams per bar.


Sounds good They have some good reviews on bodybuilding.com


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

WTFnooooo said:


> VPX Zero Impact bars.


I ate one one time..... I sat on the throne after for a very long time :no

Not saying it will effect you but buyer beware.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

2Talkative said:


> I ate one one time..... I sat on the throne after for a very long time :no
> 
> Not saying it will effect you but buyer beware.


It depends from person to person and if you tried just one you cannot be 100% sure it was the bar.

These bars never did that to me, no matter how much water I drank with them, not even gas and I've eaten over 150 of them.


----------

